
John McAfee Wanted in Belize for Murder - shrikant
http://gizmodo.com/5959812/john-mcafee-wanted-for-murder/
======
Baliw
Maybe he got infected with the heebie-jeebies from cats.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4654874>

------
EvaPeron
And this is why, boys and girls, we don't do bath salts.

------
arjn
wow, that was an odd read. I initially thought it was a hoax.

